# Timber Wolf lures?



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I have collected a number of free timber wolf lures that come included with a fishing magazine. Most of the lures are large, surface lures and i have not found much use for them in the creeks i fish around Brisbane. I am however going to Thursday Island in September and large poppers may be quite usefull up there. My question is, has anyone used the Timber Wolf lures and if so are they any good. Or should i start collecting some other large surface lures for my trip to T.I.
Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

they are OK, however the trebles that come standard are very weak, and you'd be advised to replace them with stronger ones...


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I had noticed the trebles don't look very strong and will replace them before I use them in TI


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah the trebles look like they're made out of aluminium foil...upgrade them and hope the lure can handle it.

I also got one and I think many moons ago they released a mag with a very similar lure...that one got munched and not returned by a barra at awoonga the greedy bastard :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a subscriber to Modern Fishing, so I don't have any of them. Go figure.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Have caught good tailor and kings on the poppers,but like everyone said replace everything. There good camakazi lures when throwing into heavy country.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'm a subscriber to Modern Fishing, so I don't have any of them. Go figure.


So you don't get the free lure with your magazine if you have a subscribe?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> I'm a subscriber to Modern Fishing, so I don't have any of them. Go figure.


Me too......and I didnt even know that I was missing out, but after seeing one of the lures attached to the mag in the newsagent recently I wrote their subscriptions dept a nicely worded email which basically asked why they were rewarding the casual buyers and not looking after their subscribers (who commit for 12 months and pay upfront)

They got back to me promptly and sent me out the sample lures that had been offered in the last 12 months (i received 2 hard bodies, a large popper and some soft plastics and hooks). They also explained that due to Australia post restrictions they cannot post lures (hooks) with the magazine, so unfortunately subscribers miss out... They are apparently trying to work around this, but thats the deal at the moment.

Anyway, if you want the freebies, send them an email, they were very helpful. (But really - the lures are pretty ordinary so its up to you whether you need them - especially as they'll need to have upgraded hooks )


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Davey, I'll give it a crack.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

They are pretty average. The bibbed one wouldn't swim straight for me so i chucked it in the bin.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Swamp said:


> They are pretty average. The bibbed one wouldn't swim straight for me so i chucked it in the bin.


all you had to do was adjust it by bending the metal loop on the lure left or right depending on which way your lure is swimming to get going straight...next time send them my way......


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Astro said:


> Swamp said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretty average. The bibbed one wouldn't swim straight for me so i chucked it in the bin.
> ...


The the bib wasn't symmetrical no amount of tweaking the metal loop was going to fix that.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Swamp said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > Swamp said:
> ...


bit like a one legged duck swimming in a circle huh.....


----------

